# 8 Tube Rod/Cooler Rack



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

For Sale: 8 tube rod/cooler rack, receiver mounted, great condition, hardly used.
Cooler space measures: 26" wide, 15" deep, 8" tall.
For pick up in Raleigh or can meet a reasonable distance away.
$200


----------



## metzler151 (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you still have rod / cooler holder for sale?


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

metzler151 said:


> Do you still have rod / cooler holder for sale?


Yes it is available.
Sorry for the delay, I just saw your post.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Danny said:


> Yes it is available.
> Sorry for the delay, I just saw your post.


Item no longer available.


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

😢


----------

